# Mice in pigeon loft = problem?



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

So i recently realized that multiple mice have been housing themselves under my pigeon loft. I know that they occasionally come into the loft via a small hole in a corner to steal small pieces of pigeon pellets they find (My pigeons tend to eat all of their pellets, everyday.) 

I let my pigeons out daily, and so i dont know where i could put the kill traps my mother suggests. I am also worried that if the mice eat poison and then poop inside my pigeon loft, my pigeons could mistake the mouse dropping for food and eat it. 

Before i begin to try and kill the mice, i'd like to know, are they really a problem? I change my pigeon's water multiple times a day already to keep it from freezing, so I don't think the mice will transmit any diseases through that. I've noticed that the mice also tend to not come out during the day, and only come out at sundown, then quickly retreat under the loft. I'm also not sure if the mice will attract more predators that could potentially hurt or kill my birds? 

I've been making all sorts of DIY mouse live traps, and so far have caught 6 mice total; one female on her own, and 1 female with her 4 babies. I captured the mouse with babies weeks ago and have already released her. Now, it is staring to snow and I don't know what I should do with the female I have now. I am worried that if I release her she will be tracked down by owls or other predators and killed, and I really don't want to be the cause of her potentially slow and excruciatingly painful death. So does anyone have advice for what to do with her?

I am completely accepting the responsibility to take care of her if I have to, but the only container i could keep her in is a large plastic drawer. The plastic drawer has lots of 9mm holes in the sides for ventilation, would these be too big? 


I know most of this has been about the mouse, and I'm sorry for that, i'm just not sure where I WOULD go for answers about her.

Thank you to anyone that took the time to read this and maybe offer advice!


----------



## McLovinEG (Jul 9, 2019)

Hello,
Mice can cause troubles for your pigeons. They can hurt the squabs. Mice is no good. I suggest you get rid of them ASAP.
I don't recommend you keep the mouse you captured.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

When mice started living in the tiny ranch house i lived in, i carefully removed the babies and left them with their moms. When they started defecating and urinating in my underwear and chewing holes in the walls, i started dumping them all into trash bags. I had to throw away everything i owned. They would have little mousey parties under and in my bed at night. They ate a down comforter. Finally i got cats. I hate hurting anything...but they can really harm your birds. Would let mom go somewhere warm far from your shed and dont let more mice move in.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

The main issue regarding rodents in lofts is gonna be salmonella.

One of my favorite fellows, a feral I rescued 11 years ago, ended up with a seriously hobbled leg due to joint deterioration because of salmonella contracted from rodents in the loft. I am very fortunate my avian vet immediately clued into what was going on and initiated treatment when she did, as I had figured he had just injured himself.

Get rid of the rodents. 

There are live traps available at Havahart.com if you don't like the idea of lethal traps.

I was able to live trap several....but ultimately, not enough....and I had to resort to lethal traps although that is against my morals...because it came down to: either the pigeons or them. I didn't want any other birds contracting that.

If the female you are caring for is an adult...you can either keep her thru winter then release her...or if you see a good break in the weather on a 7-day forecast for several days, release then.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you all for responding. Since I wrote this post, I've caught another mouse. I have a friend that has a snake, so she is willing to take them to breed them and feed the pinkies to her snake. I have no doubt she will take great care of the parent mice. I'm still upset that she will kill the babies, but I try to keep in mind that if it wouldn't be the snake, it would be slow and painful poison.

I am worried that i will have to use lethal traps though, because the mice are too smart and are escaping the traps easily. I will continue using live traps for now, but if I can't catch them, I will resort to poison or an electric trap. (My mom found a good poison holder that only mice can get inside of, so my birds should be safe. I also found an electric trap that only the mice can get inside of, the only problem is that it's pricey.)

Again, thank you all for responding and have a great day (or night)!


----------

